# Pigeons breaking their own eggs



## tnfirefly (Oct 14, 2016)

I am having this problem as well. The cock broke the last set, she has laid one and he broke it. I separated them before she laid her next egg, but they are now distressed. Not sure what to do. I saw him pecking at the egg when it was his turn to set. i'm new to this so don't have fake eggs or an incubator yet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This thread is 4 years old. You would be better starting a new thread with your questions. I'll PM you on how to do that.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Your post has been moved to its own thread. *


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

If the hens do not get enough calcium in the diet the eggs can be very thin shelled. Make sure you are feeding a good calcium grit. There is also a product called calcium gluconate that is available at some of the farm/feed stores that is very good for egg problems. Calcium gluconate is a liquid that you add to the drinking water.

Sometimes you can tell when a hen is calcium deficient by the texture of the egg shell. If it has a rough texture she needs more calcium. Those rough textured eggs are one cause of egg bound hens. The shell on an egg should be very smooth.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are these inside or outside birds? If outside, and they get into the sunshine, they get vitamin D3 from the sun. If inside birds who don't get direct sunshine, then giving calcium without the vitamin D3 won't help. They need the D3 to be able to utilize the calcium. A supplement like CalciBoost or CalciVet is calcium and D3, so gives the bird both.


----------

